# A CPL question



## bigdrowe (Apr 24, 2012)

I have been tossing around the idea of getting my CPL, but not too sure if I should. What I mean by this is... I have never owned a pistol, but have shotguns and rifles for hunting. I am wanting to get a pistol for home protection, and also to carry when going hunting(not necessarily conceal for hunting). I know I can legally own a pistol and open carry a pistol in the state of MI, so having one in the house I don't need a CPL.

I plan to do a lot of practicing once I get my pistol, and have a CPL class schedule for late June. I was thinking that it is probably a good idea to take the CPL class either way(along with other training classes), to get an idea of pistol safety, handling, etc. After taking the class, it may help me decide whether or not to get my CPL, or just get more training.

What do you guys think? Honest opinion.

Thanks, bigdrowe


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

bigdrowe said:


> I have been tossing around the idea of getting my CPL, but not too sure if I should. What I mean by this is... I have never owned a pistol, but have shotguns and rifles for hunting. I am wanting to get a pistol for home protection, and also to carry when going hunting(not necessarily conceal for hunting). I know I can legally own a pistol and open carry a pistol in the state of MI, so having one in the house I don't need a CPL.
> 
> *I plan to do a lot of practicing once I get my pistol, and have a CPL class schedule for late June. I was thinking that it is probably a good idea to take the CPL class either way(along with other training classes), to get an idea of pistol safety, handling, etc. After taking the class, it may help me decide whether or not to get my CPL, or just get more training.*
> 
> ...


I wish more people would do it that way. Knowledge is powerful stuff and I think too many people rush into the "carrying a gun thing" without really thinking a lot of things through.

A lot of people will go their their class, get their permit and then they're sitting at a gun shop looking at guns they have no clue about and holsters that are even worse thinking "Now what do I do?" and the whole time a pushy salesperson is trying to sell them anything they can.

If you're not looking to carry right now, there's nothing wrong with that. Start researching and learning and take as much training as you can.

You seem to grasp that that the CPL classes are pretty much the minimum standard and should not be relied heavily on past "meeting a requirement" Good on ya' for that.

Where in MI are you? I'm originally from there and keep up on some of the class offerings around the state etc.


----------



## bigdrowe (Apr 24, 2012)

I am from Northern Macomb County. I know what you mean about how people take the class, and really have no background or understanding of the concept other than "I have my CPL!" I figured this way, if I have the course under my belt, and get my cert for the class, then I can do some more research, and decide later to get the CPL. As of right now, with no past experience with pistols, I'm definitely not comfortable enough to carry a piece on me.

I guess my biggest thought is... "Right now I really have no need for a CPL, so why get it?" But... if I have the opportunity to take the course, why not?

At this point in my life, I really have no reason to carry, unless going to an unsafe location(which is rare). A lot of thinking to be done.

I definitely want a pistol in my house so I can protect my family in case of an emergency though!

Plus I want to get the ol lady comfortable shooting one too(just in case im not around)

Thanks, bigdrowe


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Don't put too much faith in the "safe vs. unsafe" locations. It's amazing how skewed our perception of what a "safe location" really is. If/When you do decide to carry, carry at the "safe" places as well. 

I'm originally from Wayne Co, Taylor to be exact...


----------



## bigdrowe (Apr 24, 2012)

VAMarine said:


> *Don't put too much faith in the "safe vs. unsafe" locations.* It's amazing how skewed our perception of what a "safe location" really is. If/When you do decide to carry, carry at the "safe" places as well.
> 
> I'm originally from Wayne Co, Taylor to be exact...


That is another thought I have had! Funny you say that. As this world continues, it seems more people are falling victims in what you would think is a "SAFE PLACE" and I would hate for it to be me, knowing I have a pistol at home, but not on me because of thinking it is a safe place. When/if I do decide to carry, I would definitely care in what I call both safe and unsafe.

Thanks a lot for your help. I appreciate it!

bigdrowe


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

For starters on your research:

* Ten Commandments of Concealed Carry*


----------



## jwingfield (Jan 24, 2012)

Don't put too much faith in the "safe vs. unsafe" locations.



i was thinking the same thing. in todays econamical state i believe there is no truly "safe place" like said above good on you for getting your permit if you do the smart way


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Wait until you have taken the class and then decide, but when and if you do, you either carry or you don't, even people in church have been attacked.


----------



## bigdrowe (Apr 24, 2012)

chessail77 said:


> Wait until you have taken the class and then decide, but when and if you do, you either carry or you don't, even people in church have been attacked.


I know... crazy world we live in. You would think the safest place would be a place of worship! Crazy stuff though.

Thanks guys


----------

